# Need help finding a new cage



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

So I'm going to be upgrading to a new cage soon. I have two boys who are about 4 months old. Requirements are:
-good size (obviously)
-under $100
-a pan deep enough for litter to not be kicked out
-plastic shelfs because I don't have a washer or dryer to wash the fleece and the laundromat is waaay to expensive to go to every week

I also live in College Station, Texas for all you craigslisters out there


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

CL first, then I shall go stalk elsewhere:
http://collegestation.craigslist.org/for/4231796906.html That looks nice, especially if you mod it yourself with shelves (can use fleece, or even zip-tie deep pans)


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You can have wire shelves, if you wipe them off. Or, I use puppy pads and toss them. If that is agreeable, try http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/ The Highrise or Cabin (remember: powder coat!) this is on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Multi...948?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8972796c
or http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-level-Rat...074?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35cff4884a (optional to buy a stand with it for $10 more)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prevue-Hend...786?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46170a4d1a
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marshall-Fe...933?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53fa53806d
*Bidding*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ferret-and-...004?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ace24b4e4

Slightly over-budget: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Multiple-Le...262?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46182b7e36


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Wood often smells http://www.amazon.com/Ware-Natural-...=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1388513547&sr=1-349

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Fir...=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1388513695&sr=1-698

http://www.amazon.com/Kaytee-Deluxe...=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1388513767&sr=1-786

http://www.amazon.com/All-Living-Th...=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1388513802&sr=1-836

http://www.amazon.com/Ware-01904-Sw...=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1388513823&sr=1-846

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Fir...=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1388513802&sr=1-840


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

The one who put that was over budget I've seen on amazon for around $60. Either thats a seperate listing or they raised the price. I do like that one a lot though. And another you listed.


----------



## RatNook (Dec 29, 2013)

In my opinion, the rat defined one (the one slighly overbudget) is too narrow especially for boys. If you were willing to pay a little higher than $100, then I would get the Martins R 680 (Rat lodge).


----------

